# Grant's cut plan progress



## mccaulleyg (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello everyone
I will start a 14 week cut to go from 195 to 178 shredded.  I will try to post my pics here, my training plan, I will use a carb cycling approach with moderate fat and high protein. 4 low days, 2 moderate, and 1 high reload day.
Macro will look like this pro 275, carbs 60, fat 70 low day
pro 275, carbs 125, fat 65 moderate day
pro 250, carbs 300, fat 60 high day
My training will be based off of HST with my own modifications, see pics and program below, any comments are welcome, I will try to post here once a week to update progress as we go.
I will be competing in early april, all natural
grant


----------



## mccaulleyg (Jan 2, 2010)

1/1/10
Leg day
snatches 3x5 at 115
back squat to below parallel
185x5, 225x5, 275x3 warm ups
340x5, 360x5, challenge set 385x10, 405x5, 415x5
front squat 225x5, 265x5, 275x5, 280x5 
reverse dl 280x5, 315x5, 315x5
barbell hip pop ups 315x5, 335x5, 365x5
single leg squats 4 sets at BW 5 each leg
single leg calf raise 3 sets of 12 each leg with 40lb DB in hand
1:30 total time for workout

PM hill sprints x10 - 40 yards at a time, 1 mile run to hill and back, 30 minutes total for workout

1/2/10
interval training no lifting
stair sprints 4 flights at a time 10x in 8 minutes
sled drag sprints 50 yards at a time 5x in 10 minutes
70 yard sprints 15x 20 minutes
Nice work out with my sore legs from leg training yesterday
total work out time 40 minutes
I am starting to feel the cut diet, never hungry just fatigued and irritable...


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 3, 2010)

good luck!


----------



## mccaulleyg (Jan 3, 2010)

1/3/10
shoulders and vertical pulls, bis tris
shoulder press barbell standing performed alone no super set: 5x95, 5x115, 5x125, challenge set 10x135 PR
DB shoulder press 5x60, 5x65, 4x70, 3 push press with eccentric 70
pulldown closegrip 5x220, 5x230, 5x240, 5x250 ss
hammer strength chest press 5x2pp, 5x2pp +25, 4x2pp+25 and 5
behind the neck pulldown 5x200, 5x220, 5x230, 3 negative x 250 ss
dip machine 5x15, 5x15, 3x17
1 armed pulldown 5x10, 5x11, 5x12 ss
DB curl 5x45, 5x47.5, 5x50
OH ext DB 4x80, 5x70, 5x75 ss
bicep curl machine 70x5, 80x5, 90x4
finished in just over 60 minutes super sets work well with this workout
30 minutes of cardio on eliptical machine burned 600kcals heart rate 160 or above the whole time
15 minute of posing practice


----------



## mccaulleyg (Jan 7, 2010)

1/4 OFF
1/5 leg high volume day
front squat 20x185, 15x190
leg press 20x 4 plate each side, 20x5, 20x6, 15x7
hack squat 20x3pes, 20x4 pes
leg extension 110x20
leg curl 100x20, 110 x 15+5
calfs five sets of 20

1/6 chest/tris
bench 195 x 5, 215x5, 225x10 challenge set
incline DB's 90x5, 100x5, 105x4, 110x2
flies 50x5, 60x5, 65x5
DB pullover 80x5, 80x5
skull crushers 120x5, 120x5, 120x5
push downs 5x110, 5x110
20 minute treadmill intervals, burn 300 kcals
weighed in at 190.5, down 5 lbs this week, a lot of water due to low carb and caff/fat burner use


----------



## mccaulleyg (Jan 7, 2010)

1/7/09 legs/back density
jump rope warm up
power clean 5x135 3 sets
deadlift 5x225, 5x315, 5x355, 5x385, 12x405 challenge set PR*
wide grip deadlift 5x315, 6x365, 6x385
negative DL 495x1
t-bar row 3ppsx5, 3pps+25x6, 4ppx6, 4ppsx6
safety squat 5x315, 5x315, 6x315 hard exercise for me work up on this one
machine row 5x200, 5x220, 6x230, 5x240
reverse lunge 90x5, 90x5
hamstring low back circuit 2x, single leg ham curl 5x80 each leg, glute ham raise, back extension with 45, 
posing practice 15 minutes
stretching 10 minutes low right back glute hurting a little bit
getting ripped, pictures on saturday...
this took 2 hours I was in the zone, will do sprints this afternoon!


----------



## mccaulleyg (Jan 9, 2010)

1/9/10
snatch 3x3 135
squat 5x225, 3x275, 3x335, 3x365, 3x385, challenge set 7x405
box squat 315 + 1 chain x 6, 315 + 2 chains x 6 + 3 +3 RP set
hack squat 225x5, 275x10, 285 x 12
step ups 5x40, 12x50's, 10x135 bar on back
calf raises 4 set of 15 leg press and single leg with 45 lb plate
lost two lbs of fat this week, 193.5 after CHO last night

will do bike intervals tonight at home for 20 minutes


----------



## mccaulleyg (Jan 10, 2010)

shoulders/traps/triceps
shoulder press barbell 3x95, 3x125, 3x135, challenge set 140x9+1 cheat rep rest pause 3+3 cheat reps
DB shoulder press 8x52.5, 8x55, 9x55 rest pause 4+3
shrugs 315x12, 365x12, 385x10
DB press flat 12x80's, 12x85's, 10x90
up right rows 110x12, 120x10
DB skull crushers 5x50's, 10x40's
shoulder front raise, lat raise combo 27.5x10's, 25x12's
dips machine 12x10, 12x12
rope push downs not sure what happened 2 sets
30 minutes stair stepper level 4-7
5 minutes eliptical


----------

